# clone bucket for soil grow



## BeaArthur (Oct 30, 2005)

I need feedback on this idea i've got for my grow and future grows...

Heres my background: I grow in soil ( a mix of potting soil, peet moss and vermiculite) under Fluros and CFL (about 300W worth of lighting) in a 1.5'x1.5' space (no separate chamber for veg/flower yet).

I've always grown just one plant at a time, to build up the experience and gain knowledge. (i know... its a lot of lost time if it turns out male... trust me I know!)

I've got this idea for a cloning bucket (resembles some low-cost hydro systems) that I was thinking of using for my soil grow. (see the image)

The bucket is made from  a plastic tub with an aquarium aerator at the bottom, giving the roots the oxygen they need. There's a piece of wax paper (more rigid than foil or plastic wrap, and actually breathes humidity) that covers the tub and is taped to the sides so it won't move. The clones are inserted in to holes (obviously) made in the wax paper. The cola bottle is on top to retain moiture in the air ( from evaporation through the wax paper). I would of course still mist the clones 2 or 3 times a day).

Once the clones have developped roots, I would transfer them into soil and keep the soil very moist until I see that the new plant has recovered and is sprouting new leaves.

I need your opinion, ideas, suggestions. Cheers!


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2005)

An "aero-cloner". 

  I built a very similar unit useing a 2 gallon aquarium. Blacked out the "rootzone" and implimented both an aquarium airstone AND a heater to help retain a consistant 70* F(+/-). 
  I ran it for a couple of months, at least a couple dozen cuts. I could not make it produce a rooted clone. Better luck to you


----------

